# Daily dose of cute, had to share this.



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

http://screen.yahoo.com/blogs/screen-blog/turns-rub-alligator-belly-015244890.html?vp=1

Stone just linked this to me and it was just to cute, made me smile. Had to share.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That had Mike and I giggling like nutbars the other day. Love it!


----------

